# Name that Part



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Double-A said:


> So MD, what is it? Roll Groover? Cutter?


Yeah, it's a manual roll groover for Victaulic type stuff. Sort of a "12R style" roll groover. It's a workout, trust me. I don't suppose there are many of these in use, as you've had your day's workout after doing half a dozen. The machine is much better. I was a factory electrician for a lot of years. Often, I'd get hijacked sometimes to help the plumbing department, since conduit skills and pipe skills overlap quite a bit. I used that manual roll groover up on a lift for sprinkler and compressed air line work, as it was much quicker than going up and down all the time when you needed a piece.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

What is it?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Ron The Plumber said:


> What is it?


Swaging tip for the flaring tool?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Try again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Sch160 reducer?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Never heard of that, try again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

I ment a Sch 160 steel reducer, but I think I might know. humm.....


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Not it try again


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

its part of a knock out set ?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Try Again


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Nipple extractor ?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Try again


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Spline alignment tool ?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Try again, I'm surprized this has not been guessed yet.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

It is a tool FYI


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It is a tool FYI


plumbing i take it ?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes Plumbing 

:bangin:


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yes Plumbing
> 
> :bangin:


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Going for broke on it , Cleaning brush ? :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Deburring tool for 1/2 and 5/8" copper.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

I think you got it Teetorbilt


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> What is it?


Is this the tool itself or part of the tool? It looks like some kind of alignment tool or press fit punch? But if it's part of a tool it actually looks like a roller on a roll groover.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

All have guessed wrong, try again.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> Is this the tool itself or part of the tool? It looks like some kind of alignment tool or press fit punch? But if it's part of a tool it actually looks like a roller on a roll groover.


It's a tool by it's self.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is the 1st clue.

Slips into 1/2" copper.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Into?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats what I said.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Here is the 1st clue.
> 
> Slips into 1/2" copper.


Now I'm back to my swaging tool idea. Either that, or maybe it's a temporary seal off for pressure testing.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Not it.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

It is a wire brush to clean the outside of copper tube.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Cap tube reducer fitting? "roundness" restorer?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

:no: I see now wires on that tool, do you see wires on it. 

Sorry wrong answer.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Cap tube reducer fitting? "roundness" restorer?


Nope :no:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

So the wires are not inside? Like a battery post cleaner. Tough one.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Mystery no-function part for gay plumbing contractors to ask questions about online?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

No wires it is a smooth surface.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Mystery no-function part for gay plumbing contractors to ask questions about online?


Nope Sorry, you will be surprised on what this is, every plumber should carry one, it is very handy and works well.

It can be bought on-line or ordered through your local plumbing supplier. Less then a $5 tool I think I paid under $3.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

I bet it would make a great item to launch out of a potato gun!!!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

1/2" CTS enema bag adaptor?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Now your just guessing out of the blue, but to answer you guess, No


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

My pic blows. I never saw any wires.

Hey, Moe! No wonda we can't get any wata outa these pipes, the're fulla wires!:laughing:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

I gotta go and leave it to you all. Good luck, can't wait to find out what new tool I gotta have! The suspense! Stay warm you guys, it is 74 here. Bob


----------



## QWIKWHIP (Nov 28, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> What is it?


Rough-in plug so those crazy drywall guys don't bury your plumbing?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry Qwik, good guess, as soon as Tzzzz216 gets a change at a guess I post a new clue.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Sweding tool for 1/2 " pipe


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Not it, ok new clue this might give it away.

Angle Stop


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

fits in 1/2 " copper pipe , angel stop first letter :laughing:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Last clue tonight.

Will require the use of a handle puller.

Know what it is now?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

OK after a nights rest, I got it and I want one..............it is used to remove the old compression nut and ring from a copper stub in order to install a new one. The clue helped too.


----------



## QWIKWHIP (Nov 28, 2006)

gitnerdun said:


> OK after a nights rest, I got it and I want one..............it is used to remove the old compression nut and ring from a copper stub in order to install a new one. The clue helped too.


Wow! I never would have guessed that. That's right though. A little google search shows that is a Pasco compression sleeve puller.  I'd post a link but I don't have enough posts.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

arty:What a great tool, like I say every plumber should carry one.arty:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

No more yankin' with the pliers or cutting the ring. Thanks for the tip.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

gitnerdun said:


> No more yankin' with the pliers or cutting the ring. Thanks for the tip.:thumbsup:


Did you actully purchase one yet and try it out?

There nice when you have a remodel to do and the visible stop need to be changed out to a different finish color.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

Not available at local supply, I tried their website at Pasco, but it doesn't seem to be working right. I gotta have one of those. Great for service stuff as stated, Thanks


----------



## QWIKWHIP (Nov 28, 2006)

gitnerdun said:


> Not available at local supply, I tried their website at Pasco, but it doesn't seem to be working right. I gotta have one of those. Great for service stuff as stated, Thanks


You can pick one up here. I'm gonna! :thumbsup:http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00065E0G4/nextag-tools-20/ref=nosim


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Your plumbing supplier can order them for you just ask them. Thats how I got mine.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Your plumbing supplier can order them for you just ask them. Thats how I got mine.


How do you keep from losing these little doo-dad type tools? I have trouble with that. I'd need a big honking case to keep that little thing in, or it would be as good as lost.

When I order tools, if I have the choice between just the "tool" or the "kit", I always order the kit, so that I can have some kind of case. I like cases for stuff. That's (one of the) secrets to my success.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> How do you keep from losing these little do-dad type tools? I have trouble with that. I'd need a big honking case to keep that little thing in, or it would be as good as lost.


I keep it in a small tool box drawer, you have to put it back right-away when done using it, my suppplier started to stock them long ago when I first ordered one from them, so I don't worry about lose, they are a hot selling item. 

When I learned about this tool, I was using a close-quarter hacksaw to cut the ring, that was not easy, said there has to be a eaiser way, searched the net and there it was, my prayer was answered. :notworthy


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

gitnerdun said:


> I bet it would make a great item to launch out of a potato gun!!!!


Hell ya!!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I keep my small and special tools in a tool bag. It has loads of small pockets in it, inside and out, so I can dedicate a pocket per item or per idea.


----------

